# Qualcosa di ... bello



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un thread forse un po' troppo leggero o superficiale ? Giudicate voi.
Riflettevo sul fatto che dietro a questi schermi ci sono tante storie diverse. Tanti cuori spezzati e feriti, persone che provano delusione, rabbia, malinconia, disperazione...  ( ma per fortuna anche ironia, simpatia,disponibilità all'ascolto)
ebbene, per chi ne ha voglia : proviamo a raccontare qualcosa di bello che ci è successo oggi ( e magari domani e dopodomani...) non deve essere* nulla di eclatante*, ma anche i cuori che in questo periodo sono bui e sconsolati, magari sono stati attraversati da un lampo di luce, che ha lasciato qualcosa di bello...


----------



## Palladiano (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Un thread forse un po' troppo leggero o superficiale ? Giudicate voi.
> Riflettevo sul fatto che dietro a questi schermi ci sono tante storie diverse. Tanti cuori spezzati e feriti, persone che provano delusione, rabbia, malinconia, disperazione...  ( ma per fortuna anche ironia, simpatia,disponibilità all'ascolto)
> ebbene, per chi ne ha voglia : proviamo a raccontare qualcosa di bello che ci è successo oggi ( e magari domani e dopodomani...) non deve essere* nulla di eclatante*, ma anche i cuori che in questo periodo sono bui e sconsolati, magari sono stati attraversati da un lampo di luce, che ha lasciato qualcosa di bello...


Ahimè niente. Ma adesso i bimbi vanno a letto e mia moglie viene a letto. Si sa mai che.... Te lo dico domani allora


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ahimè niente. Ma adesso i bimbi vanno a letto e mia moglie viene a letto. Si sa mai che.... Te lo dico domani allora


:up: auguri !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Ottobre 2014)

Qualcuno, in questi giorni mi ha suggerito di dedicarmi alle cose che mi piacciono, che mi fanno star bene. Ed oggi ho pastrocchiato un po' tra vasi e piante : gardentherapy, che passione...
e come disse Socrate :
L'anima come il giardino va fatta,
nel senso che va coltivata.
Richiede attenzione.
 richiede bellezza.
Richiede apprendimento.


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Un thread forse un po' troppo leggero o superficiale ? Giudicate voi.
> Riflettevo sul fatto che dietro a questi schermi ci sono tante storie diverse. Tanti cuori spezzati e feriti, persone che provano delusione, rabbia, malinconia, disperazione...  ( ma per fortuna anche ironia, simpatia,disponibilità all'ascolto)
> ebbene, per chi ne ha voglia : proviamo a raccontare qualcosa di bello che ci è successo oggi ( e magari domani e dopodomani...) non deve essere* nulla di eclatante*, ma anche i cuori che in questo periodo sono bui e sconsolati, magari sono stati attraversati da un lampo di luce, che ha lasciato qualcosa di bello...


un 3d che si riferisce a momenti belli non puo essere leggero e superficiale, è bello e trasmette ottimismo  come l'arcobaleno in una giornata piovosa....oggi il cucciolo più grande mi ha abbracciata e mi ha detto "mamma sei la migliore" dopo una giornata fredda e faticosa :inlove:


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Qualcuno, in questi giorni mi ha suggerito di dedicarmi alle cose che mi piacciono, che mi fanno star bene. Ed oggi ho pastrocchiato un po' tra vasi e piante : gardentherapy, che passione...
> e come disse Socrate :
> L'anima come il giardino va fatta,
> nel senso che va coltivata.
> ...



Bravissima. ' bellissimo curare fiori giardini piante......' in primavera avro' un bel lavoro in merito.


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi ho regalato a mia figlia un soggiorno a Parigi  di quattro notti e  lei mi ha scritto, da Parigi, che sono davvero davvero una mamma speciale e che mi adora. 

Non c'e' niente che mi renda piu' felice  della 'loro' felicita'.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> un 3d che si riferisce a momenti belli non puo essere leggero e superficiale, è bello e trasmette ottimismo  come l'arcobaleno in una giornata piovosa....oggi il cucciolo più grande mi ha abbracciata e mi ha detto "mamma sei la migliore" dopo una giornata fredda e faticosa :inlove:


wow...una "cosa" strabella ! Alla fine i nostri figli sono sempre ...la nostra salvezza.:inlove:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bravissima. ' bellissimo curare fiori giardini piante......' in primavera avro' un bel lavoro in merito.


:up::up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oggi ho regalato a mia figlia un soggiorno a Parigi  di quattro notti e  lei mi ha scritto, da Parigi, che sono davvero davvero una mamma speciale e che mi adora.
> 
> Non c'e' niente che mi renda piu' felice  della 'loro' felicita'.


verissimo. Lo stesso succede a me, e speriamo che anche oggi ci riservi qualcosa di bello.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> verissimo. Lo stesso succede a me, e speriamo che anche oggi ci riservi qualcosa di bello.


si speriamo in oggi va. intanto splende il sole e già questo è cosa bella.


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Un thread forse un po' troppo leggero o superficiale ? Giudicate voi.
> Riflettevo sul fatto che dietro a questi schermi ci sono tante storie diverse. Tanti cuori spezzati e feriti, persone che provano delusione, rabbia, malinconia, disperazione...  ( ma per fortuna anche ironia, simpatia,disponibilità all'ascolto)
> ebbene, per chi ne ha voglia : proviamo a raccontare qualcosa di bello che ci è successo oggi ( e magari domani e dopodomani...) non deve essere* nulla di eclatante*, ma anche i cuori che in questo periodo sono bui e sconsolati, magari sono stati attraversati da un lampo di luce, che ha lasciato qualcosa di bello...


qualcosa di bellissimo: la mia piccolina che - nella pancia della mamma - non smette di giocare con me, riempiendo di calcetti la mia mano appoggiata, all'urlo di "sto arrivandoooo"


----------



## drusilla (24 Ottobre 2014)

mio figlio e altri amichetti che giocano a palla e un cucciolotto di Golden che si imbuca fra loro e fa il Messi della situazione


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Ieri sono andato a dare una mano ad un amico che allena una classe di ragazzini scalmanati (dai 4 agli 8/9 anni). 

Ogni tanto ci vado perché mi piace stare in mezzo ai ragazzini, mi piace allenarmi, mi piace apprendere da loro.

Insomma arrivo, e il mio amico dice loro, ecco, lui è un altro maestro 

 Dopo un po': Tuba, falli scaldare intanto. 

Ci mettiamo davanti allo specchio e comincio:

ora dobbiamo cominciare a fare come le macchine, adesso la macchina è ancora in garage e fuori fa un sacco di freddo 

e quindi dobbiamo far andare il motore piano piano (corsettina leggera sul posto)

ecco adesso che il motore è già un po' più caldo diamo qualche colpetto con l'acceleratore (saltelli sempre sul posto)

poi mentre diamo qualche colpetto con l'acceleratore accendiamo l'aria pe far spannare il vetro (saltelli e braccia)

dal fondo dell' aula:

Maestro nuovo......qui però stiamo consumando tutta la benzina. Ancora rido.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ieri sono andato a dare una mano ad un amico che allena una classe di ragazzini scalmanati (dai 4 agli 8/9 anni).
> 
> Ogni tanto ci vado perché mi piace stare in mezzo ai ragazzini, mi piace allenarmi, mi piace apprendere da loro.
> 
> ...


Tu sembri davvero pronto per la paternità, Maestro .... :up:


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

In ospedale dalle 7.30

Dopo 5 tentativi e buchi e tre i 
Infermiere diverse sono riusciti a trovarle la vena.

Adesso sta facendo la risonanza.

Se riusciranno sarà bello!


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Un thread forse un po' troppo leggero o superficiale ? Giudicate voi.
> Riflettevo sul fatto che dietro a questi schermi ci sono tante storie diverse. Tanti cuori spezzati e feriti, persone che provano delusione, rabbia, malinconia, disperazione...  ( ma per fortuna anche ironia, simpatia,disponibilità all'ascolto)
> ebbene, per chi ne ha voglia : proviamo a raccontare qualcosa di bello che ci è successo oggi ( e magari domani e dopodomani...) non deve essere* nulla di eclatante*, ma anche i cuori che in questo periodo sono bui e sconsolati, magari sono stati attraversati da un lampo di luce, che ha lasciato qualcosa di bello...


Svegliarsi, vedere che i tuoi cari sono lì, stanno bene, e che possiamo vivere insieme un nuovo giorno serenamente ....
Una fortuna sfacciata, direi.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu sembri davvero pronto per la paternità, Maestro .... :up:


E' l'unico rimpianto in 45 anni in cui cambierei poco o niente: avere fatto girare per il mondo dna mio dentro un paio di Tubaretti  Un maschio e una femmina.









Il primo tdc che si permette di fare facile ironia su questo post me lo inculo senza sputo e con la sabbia


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Svegliarsi, vedere che i tuoi cari sono lì, stanno bene, e che possiamo vivere insieme un nuovo giorno serenamente ....
> Una fortuna sfacciata, direi.[/QUOTE
> 
> Puoi dirlo Forte! ]


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu sembri davvero pronto per la paternità, Maestro .... :up:



io è una vita che lo sostengo......:up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In ospedale dalle 7.30
> 
> Dopo 5 tentativi e buchi e tre i
> Infermiere diverse sono riusciti a trovarle la vena.
> ...


In bocca al lupo, e decisamente non "pro forma".


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si speriamo in oggi va. intanto splende il sole e già questo è cosa bella.


Giusto Palladiano, il sole trasmette una grande energia.:salta:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> qualcosa di bellissimo: la mia piccolina che - nella pancia della mamma - non smette di giocare con me, riempiendo di calcetti la mia mano appoggiata, all'urlo di "sto arrivandoooo"


una cosa strabella !!!! :up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> mio figlio e altri amichetti che giocano a palla e un cucciolotto di Golden che si imbuca fra loro e fa il Messi della situazione


Semplicemente adoro i cani. Golden compresi. Bimbi e cani insieme è il top : bellissimo quadretto drusilla !

questa è una mia foto :


----------



## drusilla (24 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Semplicemente adoro i cani. Golden compresi. Bimbi e cani insieme è il top : bellissimo quadretto drusilla !
> 
> questa è una mia foto :
> 
> View attachment 9385


è bellisimo, ha una faccia che parla


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ieri sono andato a dare una mano ad un amico che allena una classe di ragazzini scalmanati (dai 4 agli 8/9 anni).
> 
> Ogni tanto ci vado perché mi piace stare in mezzo ai ragazzini, mi piace allenarmi, mi piace apprendere da loro.
> 
> ...


la spontaneità dei bambini è disarmante...un sorriso lo strappano sempre !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In ospedale dalle 7.30
> 
> Dopo 5 tentativi e buchi e tre i
> Infermiere diverse sono riusciti a trovarle la vena.
> ...


...in bocca al lupo !


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo, e decisamente non "pro forma".


in bocca al lupo anche da me. per inciso io sarei svenuto al secondo tentativo di iniezione


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> è bellisimo, ha una faccia che parla


è un cane che ho "conosciuto" ad una fiera, fa parte di un'associazione che si occupa di pet therapy, pare che i Golden siano particolarmente idonei


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo anche da me. per inciso io sarei svenuto al secondo tentativo di iniezione


ahahah... per la serie tutti gli uomini sono fifoni !


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> ahahah... per la serie tutti gli uomini sono fifoni !


guarda, per vincere la mia fifa per le iniezioni ho fatto anche il donatore di sangue. al terzo svenimento mi hanno gentilmente cacciato.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Per quanto mi riguarda, _la mia cosa bella di ogg_i  : mio figlio ha preso un giorno di ferie, e mi ha chiesto di fargli da personal shopper... 
è carinissimo, un pretesto per starmi un po' accanto in un periodo difficile.


----------



## drusilla (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> guarda, per vincere la mia fifa per le iniezioni ho fatto anche il donatore di sangue. al terzo svenimento mi hanno gentilmente cacciato.


onore al impegno:up: se rimanevi incinto ti passava a forza di prelievi


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, _la mia cosa bella di ogg_i : mio figlio ha preso un giorno di ferie, e mi ha chiesto di fargli da personal shopper...
> è carinissimo, un pretesto per starmi un po' accanto in un periodo difficile.


grandissimo!!!:up:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> onore al impegno:up: se rimanevi incinto ti passava a forza di prelievi


la mia soglia del dolore è zero. per fortuna suono nato maschio.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> guarda, per vincere la mia fifa per le iniezioni ho fatto anche il donatore di sangue. al terzo svenimento mi hanno gentilmente cacciato.


questo però ti fa onore!:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> la mia soglia del dolore è zero. per fortuna suono nato maschio.


Sono davvero pochi gli uomini con una soglia del dolore elevato. Ogni tanto penso che succederebbe se fossero gli uomini a partorire..


----------



## lolapal (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In ospedale dalle 7.30
> 
> Dopo 5 tentativi e buchi e tre i
> Infermiere diverse sono riusciti a trovarle la vena.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> guarda, per vincere la mia fifa per le iniezioni ho fatto anche il donatore di sangue. al terzo svenimento mi hanno gentilmente cacciato.


ho provato a fare cosi' anche io; non sono mai svenuto, ma ho rinunciato io la volta che l'infermiera ci ha messo 5 minuti a trovare la vena e ci sono andato vicino.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' l'unico rimpianto in 45 anni in cui cambierei poco o niente: avere fatto girare per il mondo dna mio dentro un paio di Tubaretti  Un maschio e una femmina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non è detto che debba restare un rimpianto per sempre .... :smile:

http://espresso.repubblica.it/visioni/societa/2010/09/22/news/che-figo-il-papa-nonno-1.24338


----------



## sienne (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In ospedale dalle 7.30
> 
> Dopo 5 tentativi e buchi e tre i
> Infermiere diverse sono riusciti a trovarle la vena.
> ...



Ciao

incrociato tutto il possibile ... 
spero, tu abbia buone notizie ... 


sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi non mi è ancora successo nulla di bello. Ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oggi non mi è ancora successo nulla di bello. Ma va bene lo stesso.


E' già bello quando non succede niente di brutto, imho
Come dicono gli americani: _shit happens_, purtroppo


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oggi non mi è ancora successo nulla di bello. Ma va bene lo stesso.



Quando non succede niente di brutto e' gia' bellissimo!


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' già bello quando non succede niente di brutto, imho
> Come dicono gli americani: _shit happens_, purtroppo



Ho letto dopo. Vero vero vero.


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> incrociato tutto il possibile ...
> spero, tu abbia buone notizie ...
> ...



Grazie Sienne, finira' con l'intervento.   E lì si che incrociero' venti dita e preghero' tutti i Santi e tutti i Papi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' già bello quando non succede niente di brutto, imho
> Come dicono gli americani: _shit happens_, purtroppo


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie Sienne, finira' con l'intervento.   E lì si che incrociero' venti dita e preghero' tutti i Santi e tutti i Papi.


 hum...mi spiace.


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> hum...mi spiace.


Grazie cara.


----------



## Lucrezia (24 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi è stata una giornata un po' strana, come del resto tutto l' ultimo periodo. Però guardo con grande gioia a una telefonata su skype con un amico lontano, fra poco, e alla milonga di stasera! Perdersi nell'abbraccio di uno sconosciuto e far parte, per poco, di un piccolo mondo perfetto e unico, è una delle cose più belle


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando non succede niente di brutto e' gia' bellissimo!


Io non ho detto che non è successo niente di brutto. Ma va bene uguale.


----------



## disincantata (24 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che non è successo niente di brutto. Ma va bene uguale.


No,  non e' uguale, mi dispiace se qualcosa di brutto capita.


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Ottobre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Oggi è stata una giornata un po' strana, come del resto tutto l' ultimo periodo. Però guardo con grande gioia a una telefonata su skype con un amico lontano, fra poco, e alla milonga di stasera! Perdersi nell'abbraccio di uno sconosciuto e far parte, per poco, di un piccolo mondo perfetto e unico, è una delle cose più belle


La milonga non mi pare poco!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Oggi è stata una giornata un po' strana, come del resto tutto l' ultimo periodo. Però guardo con grande gioia a una telefonata su skype con un amico lontano, fra poco, e alla milonga di stasera! Perdersi nell'abbraccio di uno sconosciuto e far parte, per poco, di un piccolo mondo perfetto e unico, è una delle cose più belle


ah... una bella boccata di ossigeno !


----------



## LDS (25 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oggi ho regalato a mia figlia un soggiorno a Parigi  di quattro notti e  lei mi ha scritto, da Parigi, che sono davvero davvero una mamma speciale e che mi adora.
> 
> Non c'e' niente che mi renda piu' felice  della 'loro' felicita'.


 che invidia.

la città più bella del mondo.....
ci credo che ti adora.....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (25 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che invidia.
> 
> la città più bella del mondo.....
> ci credo che ti adora.....


straquotooooo ( città più bella del mondo)


----------



## Stark72 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ho scoperto che mio figlio di 8 anni sta mettendo da parte le mancette dei nonni perche' a Natale vuole comprarmi Fifa 15. Mi sono venuti gli occhi lucidi come una vecchia nonna.


----------



## Palladiano (25 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oggi non mi è ancora successo nulla di bello. Ma va bene lo stesso.


Anche a me. Ma nn mi va bene x niente.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mio figlio di 8 anni sta mettendo da parte le mancette dei nonni perche' a Natale vuole comprarmi Fifa 15. Mi sono venuti gli occhi lucidi come una vecchia nonna.


Wow... che bel gesto !! Questa si che è una gran bella cosa !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (25 Ottobre 2014)

...La mia cosa bella di oggi :


beh, più che bella, buona.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

*Eureka*

+ un chilo !! :up::up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> + un chilo !! :up::up::up::up:



Vuoi un po' dei miei?  

Complimenti comunque!:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vuoi un po' dei miei?
> 
> Complimenti comunque!:up:


grazie disincantata, ... si, se si potesse ne accetterei almeno 5 !


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Un thread forse un po' troppo leggero o superficiale ? Giudicate voi.
> Riflettevo sul fatto che dietro a questi schermi ci sono tante storie diverse. Tanti cuori spezzati e feriti, persone che provano delusione, rabbia, malinconia, disperazione...  ( ma per fortuna anche ironia, simpatia,disponibilità all'ascolto)
> ebbene, per chi ne ha voglia : proviamo a raccontare qualcosa di bello che ci è successo oggi ( e magari domani e dopodomani...) non deve essere* nulla di eclatante*, ma anche i cuori che in questo periodo sono bui e sconsolati, magari sono stati attraversati da un lampo di luce, che ha lasciato qualcosa di bello...


In settimana ho accompagnato mia madre ad una visita perchè necessita di un'operazione all'anca perchè la sua protesi del 1999 manifesta problemi..ed è difficile operare una signora di una certa età con determinati problemi.
Ci vuole la cardiologa...

E ci capita una cinesina...

Quando lei ci ha dato le carte e abbiamo visto il nome siamo rimasti esterefatti...

Tanti anni fa mia madre aiutò una famiglia di vietnamiti fuggiti...pensiamo solo che il loro figlio maggiore fu partorito in una zattera sull'oceano...

Finchè erano al mio paese nacque anche la bambina che chiamarono Stella.

Poi esattamente 27 anni fa se ne andarono perchè aprirono in ristorante cinese...e non ci siamo più visti...
Quella bambina ora è un bel medico...e conosceva mia madre solo dai racconti di sua madre...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In settimana ho accompagnato mia madre ad una visita perchè necessita di un'operazione all'anca perchè la sua protesi del 1999 manifesta problemi..ed è difficile operare una signora di una certa età con determinati problemi.
> Ci vuole la cardiologa...
> 
> E ci capita una cinesina...
> ...


Fantastico ! che storia emozionante : quante sorprese ci riserva la vita. Sembra la trama di un film. :up:


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> grazie disincantata, ... si, se si potesse ne accetterei almeno 5 !



Te li donerei al  volo, di piu' no o mi verrebbero lei rughe.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Te li donerei al  volo, di piu' no o mi verrebbero lei rughe.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Bella giornata oggi. Ultima lezione del corso di sub. 32 metri in apnea per un fumatore come me: wow.
E fine serata allietata da un regalo inatteso ma emozionante.
A volte basta poco per sentirsi felici. Nonostante tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ho visto i primi calicantus sbocciati....


Per chi non lo sapesse, il calicantus è un arbusto, bruttarello poverino, non piace a nessuno. Ha foglie rigide verdi scuro, potarlo in forme gradevoli sembra una missione impossibile, cresce piano piano...

Ma in inverno, nel pieno dell'inverno, rivela la sua anima bella e forte... fiorisce di piccoli fiorellini giallo pallido, anche loro, niente di che all'apparenza. Ma riempiono l'aria di un profumo dolcissimo, anche a metri di distanza, anche sotto la neve...

Qua dove abito sono abbastanza diffusi nei giardini, ogni tanto mi fermo accarezzata dal loro profumo e mi fermo qualche istante a cercare da dove viene, gioco a nascondino coi calicantus....

A casa dei miei nonni c'era un calicantus immenso, alto quanto la casa, non lo avevano mai potato e cresceva rigoglioso. In inverno, mi mettevo sotto i suoi rami col visetto all'insù, e mi sembrava che il suo profumo mi piovesse addosso, che mi entrasse nei polmoni e nell'anima.... potevo stare minuti e minuti, nel mio cappottino e guanti, immobile sotto questa pianta, ad occhi chiusi, respirando respiri lunghi e lenti...

Quando i nonni hanno dovuto andare via da quella casa, ho preso dei semi, e sono riuscita a fare crescere una pianta figlia di quel calicantus nel mio giardino....

Quando mi sono separata, ho dovuto abbandonare quella casa, e il mio calicantus è là senza di me... 
Se riuscirò, prenderò semi di quella pianta, per portarmi un piccolo calicantus dove sto ora...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Bella giornata oggi. Ultima lezione del corso di sub. 32 metri in apnea per un fumatore come me: wow.
> E fine serata allietata da un regalo inatteso ma emozionante.
> A volte basta poco per sentirsi felici. Nonostante tutto.


:up: ottimo Pall. Adoro i regali inattesi.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho visto i primi calicantus sbocciati....
> 
> 
> Per chi non lo sapesse, il calicantus è un arbusto, bruttarello poverino, non piace a nessuno. Ha foglie rigide verdi scuro, potarlo in forme gradevoli sembra una missione impossibile, cresce piano piano...
> ...


Conosco questa fantastica pianta. Bellissimo il ricordo della pianta a casa dei nonni...e poi la tua. Ora è tempo di farla rinascere anche dove vivi adesso, il profumo dei suoi fiori sarebbero come un incantesimo che non si spezza.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Gennaio 2015)

*tenerezza*

Una giornata come le altre oggi...anzi no è sabato.
Che confusione in giro.
Detesto la confusione.
La coda al supermercato, la conquista di un parcheggio. 
mi sveglio con la malinconia che sempre mi accompagna.
Un caffè bello forte, una sigaretta. E' presto dormono tutti, adoro questo momento della giornata, adoro il silenzio dove trovano posto i miei pensieri, non sempre belli.
Apro la posta.
Spam..spam..spam..
i saldi.
l'estratto conto è pronto.
poi una mail inattesa : quella di papà. Sorrido senza averla nemmeno aperta.
Ci vediamo spesso, non dico tutti i giorni, ma quasi.
Ma vuole essermi vicino con un buongiorno diverso e questo mi piace e leggo :

Buongiorno!  Immagino che anche oggi sarai presa dai tuoi molteplici impegni io ti sottraggo per un attimo solo per dirti ti voglio bene Saluti! Papà

           E PER AMARTI MEGLIO AVREI VOLUTO ESSERE BELLA COME IL SILENZIO......O COME UNA SFERA DI STELLE................ALDA   MERINI

ecco ... si mi strappa un gran sorriso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Gennaio 2015)

*un fantastico week end...lungo..*

Tre splendide giornate tra musica, Penny ed una piccola rimpatriata in montagna con amici. E poi ora 3 giorni solo con Gea. 

Il tutto in attesa di Sabato. Live in teatro. :up:


----------

